# Burton Triad v Cartal - Which do you prefer?



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Thinking of getting a pair of triads or cartals , i ride all mountain so im wondering which is better, what are your thoughts on them? also if you know the retail price would be handy to. thanks Guys


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

i've had both and i am running triads now, they just seem more comfortable to me. response is just about the same but triads have a co2 highback instead, they both use the same tray. hope that helps

oh yea, and triads have this little grip fit thing in the toe strap, basically a little rubber flap at the bottom of the toe strap that help prevent it from rising. my brother's cartels have that problem, his toe strap sometimes rises over his toes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

i just had this same dilemma and ended up going with the triads because the back is a little shorter.


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

been riding the triads for about 2 months. love them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

I picked up a pair of triads the last time I went boarding; I absolutly love them! they're super comfy, eat up shock and are snappy with response.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Cartels are stiffer and felt more responsive, but the Triads were more comfy.


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

bought triads last season, and still enjoying them this season. i'm more of a all mountain freestyle guy and the bindings are just perfect.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

baldy said:


> oh yea, and triads have this little grip fit thing in the toe strap, basically a little rubber flap at the bottom of the toe strap that help prevent it from rising. my brother's cartels have that problem, his toe strap sometimes rises over his toes.


Just FYI my 09 Cartels have this in the toe cap strap as well, except its the entire inside, not just a little strip. Not sure if your brother has older Cartels or not but the new ones do have rubber inside to keep a firm grip.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

i have the 09 cartels,
great respons , good for kickers and stuf


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

used 08 cartels a bit last season, and i have 08 triads this season. both very good bindings, similar in response, but the triads offer more cush. i literally ride all day and i never have issues with pressure points or foot pain.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

baldy said:


> oh yea, and triads have this little grip fit thing in the toe strap, basically a little rubber flap at the bottom of the toe strap that help prevent it from rising. my brother's cartels have that problem, his toe strap sometimes rises over his toes.


they only did that for one year, and i want to say it was 07. i would pick the triads personally. more comfy and not as stiff. does anyone else feel like the lowest setting on the cartel is still a really far forward lean?


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

arsenic0 said:


> Just FYI my 09 Cartels have this in the toe cap strap as well, except its the entire inside, not just a little strip. Not sure if your brother has older Cartels or not but the new ones do have rubber inside to keep a firm grip.


that was posted last year. someone just dug up an old thread for some reason. but yea, the cap straps are different this year for i believe all their bindings. both the cartels n triads i mentioned are 08

jmac, my 08 triads felt pretty upright with it at the lowest setting. that is compared to my 08 cartels and 09 union force's. if u think triads have forward lean, u should notttt try cartels


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

yea i have used both of them but i just wonder why its so far forward. at the lowest setting..


----------

